# finally caught the unknown crab in my tank



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well i have only seen this guy three times in the 2 months since ive had my rock he came with it from someone elses tank. i finally caught him before he could get away into a rock crevace and disappear for days on end.

im wondering what the species is and also if it will harm my hermit crabs?? my hermit crabs numbers were dwindling but that was forsure because of another crab i had in the tank was attacking and killing them.

i have this guy trapped in a breeder net until i have some answers as to weather let him go back into the tank if he is safe OR if to get rid of him.

thank you so much in advance everyone
Dan


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i cant see it hurtin a hermet crab when thay get fraked out thay suck way back into there shell.... how small is the crab big as a dime? ive never seen anythang like that good find ...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

more about the size of a loonie or twoonie


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

It looks nice whatever it is.



piranha_guy_dan said:


> well i have only seen this guy three times in the 2 months since ive had my rock he came with it from someone elses tank. i finally caught him before he could get away into a rock crevace and disappear for days on end.
> 
> im wondering what the species is and also if it will harm my hermit crabs?? my hermit crabs numbers were dwindling but that was forsure because of another crab i had in the tank was attacking and killing them.
> 
> ...


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

it has dark pointy claws that means not friendly. Banish him to the lfs


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks like a predatory crab, the large claws are never a good sign. besides nealy every crab is a potential pest to a reef, even some that people consider safe like emeralds. The are oppertunistic predators and given a chnace they will capatilize on it, be it a fish, invert or what-ever. Personaly i would rid of him, or give him to someone that has a big trigger, or puffer.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> looks like a predatory crab, the large claws are never a good sign. besides nealy every crab is a potential pest to a reef, even some that people consider safe like emeralds. The are oppertunistic predators and given a chnace they will capatilize on it, be it a fish, invert or what-ever. Personaly i would rid of him, or *give him to someone that has a big trigger, or puffer.*


and we would need a video if you went that route...see that little f*cker get snapped in half!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, a large trigger would make short work of him.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ive yet to find anyone able to ID him and that includes on a salt water only forum.............. they said banish him to my sump where he can live alone............... but i dont have a sump so he lives in a breeder net on the side of my tank


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is a link to a possible species, but crabs are pretty hard to ID to the genus level let alone species. Black-claw crab

Regardless, it is at best omnivorous and should not be trusted!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks a ton, that guy looks very similar if he was more white but he looks pretty sand covered. my crab did the rigamortis thing it talks about today when he chewed thru the breeder net and i was lucky enough to find him in a rock and had to use tweezers to pry him loose.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

break his claws off...that'll ruin his day.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Puff said:


> break his claws off...that'll ruin his day.


You wouldn't think that funny if you were obducted by aliens, who chopped your hands off and through you back.









crabs are cool. Dont be mean to them.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> break his claws off...that'll ruin his day.


You wouldn't think that funny if you were obducted by aliens, who chopped your hands off and through you back.









crabs are cool. Dont be mean to them.
[/quote]

i like crabs, but i wouldnt want (and dont like) crabs that destroy my corals running rampant through my tank. obviously i was just kidding, but you seriously need to stop being such a f*cking hippy.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol it wouldnt much matter any way, he would grow them back and you would be back at square one trying to catch him again.


----------

